# Mail Merge w/ Multiple e-mail Addresses in Excel



## mdjones (Nov 8, 2004)

I have an Excel spreadsheet of contractors. For the majority of the contractors there is more than one email address listed for them. I am attempting to do a mail merge in Word with this data. I have found that if there are multiple e-mail addresses listed in the e-mail cell that word just ignores that row all together and that contractor does not receive any e-mails. Is there any way to make the mail merge send to all addresses, or I would settle to mail to just one at this point  , without totally reformatting my excel sheet? I know that I can make multiple entries for the same contractor with each e-mail address listed on a separate row, but this then makes my spreadsheet unusable for other functions within the company. Please Help!


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Hello mdjones, welcome to the board.

>> if there are multiple e-mail addresses listed in the e-mail cell ...
>> word just ignores that row all together

Shouldn't happen. HOWEVER, your post is contradictory ; first you are merging to Word (? to do form letters?), then you refer to emails.

Please clarify.

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## mdjones (Nov 8, 2004)

Maybe we are not on the same page.

When you run a mail merge in word...

You select what type of merge to complete, e-mail in this case

You then select where the data source is to compile the mail merge, in this case an excel document.

I have multiple e-mail addresses in a single cell for each contractor. When you complete the mail merge, Word ignores the rows of contractors that have multiple e-mail listings provided.

Does this clarify?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Use an accepted seperator like a semicolon between individuals with multiple email addresses. I am not seeing the option to mail merge to email anywhere.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Same as Rockn, I don't have "type of merge (=) e-mail" (2K) What version do you have?

(although this link http://word.mvps.org/FAQs/MailMerge/MergeWithAttachments.htm
suggests it isn't an option in later versions either).


----------



## mdjones (Nov 8, 2004)

I have 2002. I have tried every imaginable seperator that I can think of (semi colon, colon, comma, etc) It still doesn't work. 

Any other suggestions please?


----------



## murray654 (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't think you can have multiple e-mails in one cell of your spreadsheet. Create a seperate record for each e-mail address. I think that mailmerge is rejecting a record if there are 2 or more e-mail addresses in the field where it expects one e-mail address.


----------

